# Front Wheel not moving freely



## Michael_NYC (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently bought a used Cannondale F5 with Disc breaks and the front wheel does not move freely, it feels like the front break is not fully released. It still moves pretty good but not 100%. Any suggestions.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What brakes does it have?

Misaligned brake caliper is a likely suspect, and easy to fix on most brakes.
- Most brakes have the caliper fixed to an adapter that is fixed to the fork (or frame).
- Loosen the bolts that hold the caliper to the adapter (half a turn may do it)
- squeeze the brake lever and hold
- tighten those bolts
- release the brake lever.

A wheel that is not quite seated in the dropout may also make it seem that the caliper is misaligned.
- open the quick release
- wiggle the wheel a bit and push down to seat the QR axle in the dropout
- close the quick release.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

You could also try tightening the skewer a bit more. Flip the QR lever open, give it a turn or two then close it. When you close the lever it should be tight enough that it leaves an imprint in the palm of your hand. 

If that or adjusting the brakes doesn't work then I would guess that the hub needs service.


----------



## Michael_NYC (Aug 13, 2009)

Also it is an F7 not an F5.
Shimano BR-M415 Mechanical disc with Shimano RM65 Disc.

Thanks for your help


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

Adjuste and lube the cables and pivot points then align the calipers like perttime said and your problem should go away.


----------



## Michael_NYC (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks I will give it a shot


----------



## Joeboater (Oct 17, 2003)

You should be able to hear the front brake rubbing with the bike on a stand with the wheel turning. If none of these suggestions work, you may need to replace the bearings in the front hub.


----------

